# Fixing your own JL Audio amp?



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

has anyone ever changed out the set screws on a Slash series amp before?

i was given a 300/4v1 for installing a simple system in an SRT8-300 and the owner had replaced all the set screws with flat head screws. that doesn't bother me, all the channels work, the only problem i have is that one of the channel screws are completely stripped. so, i can send it to JL Audio to have it fixed which they probably won't do because the amp has been opened up, or, charge me to replace all of them.....

I also emailed Spectronix and am awaiting reply.

IF anyone has done this on their own, please let me know how. thanks


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

It's trivially easy to do. I don't even remember if I needed to take any off.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

well, i took the end caps and the rear panel off. i'm just not sure how to get the screws out of the fitting. the stripped one is stripped all the way down so


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Do a search for stripped screw removal. Lowes sells something called a gripit i think its called. might help u out.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

well, even if i get it to back out of the channel. how to i replace it? JL set screws are basically sandwiched between 2 pieces of plastic so that you don't lose them. i love the concept except for when this happens


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the plastic is attached to the top cover. I know I replaced all the set screws in my 300/4 (early model with soft Philips-head - ? maybe flat, don't remember - screws rather than the hex screws) and it didn't take long at all.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

well, when i took the end caps and back plate off, it appeared to me that the top was what everything is attached to. i'd like to save the money and do it myself (irony right there haha, sorry, add) but if it means possibly breaking my amp, i'll pay. 

But, i do notice that when i am tightening down a screw or loosening it, the black housing thats flush with the case moves while nothing else does. Do the cases just pop off?


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

Actually I just got the case apart on a used 500/1 that I bought that I need to change the screws out too.

So I got to the screws by taking the end caps off, unscrewing the bottom and top screws. Then I unscrewed the RCA input parts... then you have to screw IN the screws for the terminals( the ones that you are replacing ) down as far as they go ( without putting to much pressure on them , dont want to get them stuck down --like mine  ) and then you can pull the cover off completely, then the only thing left connected to the case is the LED power wires, which is just screwed to the underside of the case.

I think that is everything that was needed, running off my memory from the other day.

But I think the part that I couldnt figure out for a few minutes was the fact that you need to make sure that the screws ( terminal screws) are screwed DOWN/IN before they "release" the screws from the top black housing that keeps them from unscrewing all the way...

hope this helps... 

any ideas for me? (sorry for hte potential thread jack ) I have a screw that is screwed down all the way VERY VERY TIGHT , its like a brass screw ( very weak metal ) so when i try and Unscrew it, it basically just shreds the screw...What I would like to do is get some really really skinny needle nose pliers in the terminal and try to unscrew it by twisting the part of the screw that is inside the terminal itself... OR drill out the screw without hitting the threads themselves ( do not want to re-thread , like to keep it stock/original ) 

Let me know if you get the screws out, I can send pictures of my amp while its apart if needed to give more detail instructions..

--Zblee


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does JL Audio sell replacement screw for these? I have a 500/1 that need some screws replaced.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm not sure if they do or not but i went to home depot and got enough set screws to replace them again and in the 1000/1 in case i mess those up. it cost me about $15 for about 30 set screws


----------



## Duckstu (Feb 13, 2014)

Reviving an old thread,.. BUT,.. this one comes up first when Googling for JL amp set screws,.. so I thought I'd share some info.

The set screws for the *power and ground* only are 6mm wide,... with a thread pitch of 1.0,.. and they're about 12 mm long.

On Ebay I was able to 'buy it now' a 25 pack of them for $4.00 shipped.

The item description was 

""" Stainless Metric Socket Set Screw 25-6mm x1.0x12mm """

*(I.E. 25 pack of 6mm screws, 1.0 thread pitch,.. 12mm long)

They had lot of other lengths,.. and also packs of 100 and 1,000.

I haven't measured the speaker terminal ones, they're visibly smaller (a #4 or #5) and also shorter (Perhaps 8 or 10mm).. so I can't say what those are.


----------



## butterMilk (Jan 27, 2014)

Duckstu said:


> Reviving an old thread,.. BUT,.. this one comes up first when Googling for JL amp set screws,.. so I thought I'd share some info.
> 
> The set screws for the *power and ground* only are 6mm wide,... with a thread pitch of 1.0,.. and they're about 12 mm long.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know how big the screws are on a XD 400/4?

Stripped one out the other day.


----------



## 159898 (Mar 18, 2017)

zblee said:


> Actually I just got the case apart on a used 500/1 that I bought that I need to change the screws out too.
> 
> So I got to the screws by taking the end caps off, unscrewing the bottom and top screws. Then I unscrewed the RCA input parts... then you have to screw IN the screws for the terminals( the ones that you are replacing ) down as far as they go ( without putting to much pressure on them , dont want to get them stuck down --like mine  ) and then you can pull the cover off completely, then the only thing left connected to the case is the LED power wires, which is just screwed to the underside of the case.
> 
> ...


i Also have the stripped screw issue, took the amps apart today (following instructions above and worked perfect) and were much much easier than expected! with a bit of care anyone could do it! was apart within 2 mins and back together just as quick. i have 500/1 and 300/4 both use the same screws. here are the screw specs: Power and Ground: M6x11mm long, Speaker and remote wire: M4x9mm long.

have got all replacement screws on the way off ebay. $5.50 for both sets.

i hope this helps people.


----------

